# Baby pigeon: what and how to feed?



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello
Today I found a baby pigeon who'd fallen from a nest, which was too high to put him back despite managing to borrow an extending ladder. I've brought him home and he's in a box. I'd say he's around 23 days old judging by http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm (though my neighbour thinks 16). He's pecked at broken up husk free sunflowers, and I tried to feed him porridge, peas, seeds, breadcrumbs - but he won't have any of it (won't open his mouth). I've put him back in a box and he's settled down. Bit concerned he hasn't eaten since being here. Not sure what I need to buy to feed him or how to make him eat it. Will he eat things himself now that he's pecking? (We did actually see him eat one sunflower seed from the ground earlier). Don't want to try forcefeeding if he'll be able to eat himself. Any advice much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wanted to say that it took 24 hours but he did get fed and actually co-operates now. I found a lot of other threads on the same topic so I've read through those - I was panicking when I posted original message. You can delete it now!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi there, dont know how this thread has been missed by anyone, normally they are replied to very quickly.
Ive just got a young one myself that fell from under a bridge.
They can be quite a handful at times trying to get them to eat although I've not had any probs with the one Ive got, he eats like a horse lol.
Glad you managed to read through some of the other threads and find info.
Is he actually eating seeds or how is he eating ?
If he is on seeds, make sure theyre small ones at the mo, and make sure he is drinking.
Would be nice to see some pics if you can.
The one I have is about the same age (I think lol)
Details are HERE if any of it is any help for your little one


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for replying - thought everyone was ignoring me 
I was reading your thread last night, he's very cute and you are an expert!
This one fell from a nest on top of a spiked air con unit in central london on a road where a courier firm is located, so traffic closeby every couple of minutes. He was hiding under an industrial bin. We had to force open his beak and place rolled up balls of soaked bread (advice from youtube) which eventually worked. Now he will eat peas, sweetcorn, chopped up sunflower seeds mixed with ready brek (he loves it) and is pecking at crumbs and chopped up seeds on the floor (and has managed to eat a few as well, but not many). Trouble is though, there was another there this morning  Next to a skip being filled, all the cars, vans and motorcycles and under the industrial bins. I have him here too now. If it had been safe I would have left them. The parents must be going crazy, and I feel bad for that. Number 2 hasn't eaten, really struggles, contorts in all shapes and stretches, twists and retracts his neck if we try to feed. I am hoping that he will be OK as number 1 was. It's actually all quite sad, although they can be comical too, but at least they haven't been run over, crushed or attacked by a rat.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

This photo is fuzzy, I didn't want to use the flash.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, its pretty sad at times, especially when theres not a lot you can do if youre not there at the time.
The bridge I rescued my little one from has about 60-70 pairs roosting & nesting there. No one can get near them as there is no footpath and the road is only a single carriageway, just wide enough for 2 vehicles to pass each other, but it is a very busy road linking 2 major routes into the city centre.
The council have put up steel sheeting under most bridges to stop poops & young birds falling on cars but they cant do anything at this bridge as it is too low. (they already lowered the road as much as they could but its still only 14 foot high) Most young ones falling dont have a chance but its surprising how few actually fall. There are times when theres about a dozen in a month then none for ages. (probably they all breed about the same time).
I passed there tonight again and there was another one sadly flattened  but havent seen any others recently. Hopefully this isnt the start of a "bad run".
Hopefully your second one will take some cues from the first and start feeding & drinking.

BTW, which courier company is it ? Just curious as I work in the courier industry & one of my mates was the Chairman of the National Courier Assoc so may know them.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Not sure which courier company it is, but they have bikes, vans and cars frequently in and out. I tried to feed number 1 in front of number 2 to try to show her but number 1 just refused, after we'd made so much progress. They are flapping a lot and can fly about a foot at a time. Do you know when they should be released? My friend says as soon as they can fly, which will probably be quite soon. But presumably they should be eating from the ground themselves first? Should I take them back to where I found them when they can fly so they can see their parents again, or take them to a park? These are just advance future questions, as I'm taking it hour by hour at the moment and just hoping they will survive. I have made them a nest box but let them out when I'm here, so my floor is covered in throws and newspaper in case you were wondering from the photo.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They should be able to recognize the foods that are available to them in the wild as well as know what water is (how to drink it) and looks like (sometimes they can't recognize it for what it is). They are very social (flock birds) so they do learn from each other fairly well.

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Please do NOT release them soon. They are definitely not ready to be released as soon as they can fly. Every assumption you are making about release is a typical assumption, but will lead to disaster for those Pigeons. Here's why:

In the feral world they gain flight ability at about 4 weeks old, but they do not fledge the nest then. They still stay very close by, taking small "hop-flights" here and there but not really taking to the sky. 

In the Feral world, between 5-6 weeks is when they would actually follow their parents out into the big world. But in the instance of rescued babies, even that is way too early. Do NOT release rescued babies prior to 8 weeks old. The older, the better.

At about 6 weeks, you need to start an acclimation process called *"Soft Release"*. You can search it here, or just PM or e-mail me and I can give you details. It takes about 1 week, 10-15 mins/day, and you can skip a day here and there; you can run it 10 days-2weeks also... the longer the better. It isn't difficult at all, but you cannot short-cut doing it.

Regarding food...I think you will HAVE to feed the new one in the next 12-24 hours. If you searched online vids, then I am assuming you saw how to secure a pigeon in a towel, hold the head steady, and pop veggie bits into the mouth. You will need to do this with your second charge; despite the protestations...there is no way around it. Be firm but gentle. Don't fill him/her full of morsels. Fist time, just try to get 5 or 6 in. Second time, 7 or 8, third time 8 or 9. They have to have sustenance often, but in the case of handfeeding a baby who is unfamiliar with the process....starting with small amounts and working up is a good way to go....and who knows how long the second one was there ? May be dehydrated as well....

Also keep an eye for red flags: listlessness, sleepy or closed eyes very often, irregular breathing, mucous or light-colored specks or growths in the mouth. 

Keep them very warm, also.

You have done great so far ! Keep it up.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello and thank you. I haven't seen that youtube video with a towel, do you happen to have a link? Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Heres a pic that will hopefully give you the general idea








You can then rest the pigeon between your knees & 
have both hands free to open beak & feed.

I find that if you cover the bird diagonally with a squarish towel, with one
corner of the towel pointing well over its head, as you pick the bird up (through the towel), 
you can tuck its legs back pointing towards its tail then wrap the two
side corners around the body and underneath securing the wings.
Finally, the corner covering the head can then be flipped back (like a hood)
allowing the head to poke through to feed easilly.
Because the feet are tucked back and cant give purchase, the bird tends to relax
more and doesnt struggle so much.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you! What's the best way of opening a beak?!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

well me being Left handed, Once hes wrapped, I put my right hand just to the right of him, with 1st 3 fingers gently wrapped round supporting his neck, 4th finger just behind his head, and thumb on tip of beak.
you can take other hand (with pea or corn in ready) & gently use your finger to open beak. when open, the tip of lower beak can also rest further down your thumb to keep it open, and pop the pea in with left hand.
Normally after a couple of successfull attempts they get used to it and accept without trying to twist their head away.
While doing it this way it also allows you to open the beak a bit further to check throat etc without fingers being in the way of view
Others may have better ways but I find this works well for me when I've had to do it.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the advice here. Number 2 has eaten 3 times today and is looking much better. She even ate two of the pieces herself when it didn't quite go in first time so that is a lot of progress. I have only just seen that this forum has a 'search' link, so I am going to try it now  BTW, Number 1 is eating shelled sunflower seeds and budgie food on his own now from the ground. Should I stop trying to feed him now? This morning I counted 20 consecutive seeds going in, so I think he has got the hang of it. He is also drinking which is great. Number 2 has also found the water and got in it to have a bath.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

London Pigeon said:


> .... Number 2 has also found the water and got in it to have a bath.


lol welcome to pigeons.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello again. Just a quick question: when do I stop feeding peas? Pigeon 1 has taught his sister to eat seeds from the floor. She's getting the hang of it and he seems able to eat a lot of seed himself. Ok to stop the peas now? Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If they are eating enough of the seeds then cut back on the peas, but make sure they are getting enough water & that it is available to them all of the time & that they are drinking well on their own.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Both drinking properly and appear to be eating quite a bit. They don't like to be handled now either. A really sweet thing just happened. I'd tried to get them in their box tonight and they flew(!) over me and ran under the sofa. Just went and checked but they weren't there. Found them huddled together next to the box and they let me pick them both up and tuck them in. Awwww. I think I'll struggle to get any peas down them though but crops look full as far as I can see


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Here they are this morning. Both looking full? They seem to have grown a lot!


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

I did manage to give them a few peas tonight. Will try in the morning too. Does anyone know at what age they go outside? I have a balcony so their box could be out there at night but I'm thinking they still need to be kept warm inside. Just really don't want to mess up. Can anyone advise please? Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

London Pigeon said:


> I did manage to give them a few peas tonight. Will try in the morning too. Does anyone know at what age they go outside? I have a balcony so their box could be out there at night but I'm thinking they still need to be kept warm inside. Just really don't want to mess up. Can anyone advise please? Thanks


Yep, keep them warm inside at night at the mo.
they have just started flying so do not let them outside. They are still too young and inexperianced at the moment. if they were to get out of the box, they may fly somewhere you cant get them but predators could.
Also they WILL have to go through a soft release program as they do not know how to forage for food, how to react/avoid danger, and how to behave as a feral pigeon should. Normally the parents would teach them this by being with them while they grow up.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there. I've read all the soft release posts now (after finding how to search) but am thinking maybe I should drop them off at pigeon recovery instead as the little park near me is overcrowded and gets full of kids and dogs. It would be so sad parting with them and not knowing how they're getting on though  I've resumed some peas and number 1 really liked them, sat quite happily on my lap after teatowel slipped off. Had to chase number 2 a bit to be able to feed her but they were definitely perkier afterwards and I've left them to explore.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

I just wanted to update you to say that they are both still with me, both eating well on their own, both wary of humans (they have taken over my living room, I stay away most of the time). I couldn't find them the other day and was about to start seriously worrying when I found them - see picture 
So, now I think I need to prepare for soft release. Anyone any ideas on cages (size of cage too, since there's two of them), and when they should start being taken to the park? I estimated they were 23 days when I got them, which was approx 10 days ago. They have now started flying a little and my flat isn't big. Thanks.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

They are also very intrigued by our frequent visitors...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

dont they just love to get into every possiblee place they can lol.
Its good that they are interested in your visitors, but be careful,
I cant see if theres a glass partition between them & the outside world in that last pic.
Although they are flying around a little and they know your flat & all the places they can land, they are VERY inquisitive & may just take off through the open area & outside where you cant get to them.
If there is glass there, they may still just take off and fly straight into it.
You need a cage which will be big enough for both of them to let them flap their wings in and jump about a little bit without hurting themselves.
I think its around the 42 day mark they would normally leave the nest with their father, so I would give it at least another week to build up their wing strength and let them get more confident with both flying & landing.
If everything goes well during the soft release training, they will need this confidence when in the outside world as there will be no one there if they had a mishap.
Cheeky (the one ive got at the mo) is flying well, getting up to higher places to perch & sit, but is still very inexperianced when landing and avoiding obstacles. Unfortunately hes not wary enough of me lol, follows me around like a little puppy.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

One final post from me on this topic with a very happy ending. I'm fortunate enough to have an organisation called Pigeon Recovery about an hour and a half away from where I live. I decided it would be best to take them there as they were beginning to fly and my flat was hazardous (even with the blinds down I caught one trying to escape through the mirror). I was very sad to take them, selfishly of course as I miss them - but I know it is the best course of action to take for the pigeons. I'd never been there before, but read about them on this webpage: http://www.savethepigeons.org/sickbirds.html. They weren't sick, so I checked if they would take them as youngsters and they said they would. I was extremely pleasantly surprised by their new accommodation. It had perches, and hay, and neighbours! It was an indoor suite, but soon they would be transferred to an outdoor apartment where they would get exposure to real weather and perhaps even rain. After that (it just gets better), they'll be released on a countryside farm with food available should they need it - so they'll never have to scrap about for breadcrumbs in the city again. How good is that? It's brilliant  If you're reading this and live around London take them there. It won't stop you crying or feeling gutted once they've gone, but you'll know that it's exactly the right thing to have done. Here's a picture of them in their new temporary quarters as I said a tearful goodbye


----------

